# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  Workflow, instance state, plusieurs utilisateurs

## aomec

Bonjour,

Dans le cadre d'une application hte qui est un site web ASP.NET, j'aimerais savoir comment est gr le chargement d'une mme instance de workflow (mme Guid) par deux utilisateurs diffrents ?

Par exemple :
j'ai un workflow StateMachine avec diffrents tats et transitions :
A -> B -> C.
Deux utilisateurs (x et y) chargent la mme instance de workflow qui se trouve alors dans l'tat A.
Que se passe-t-il lorsque les deux tentent de faire passer l'instance dans l'tat B ?
Un des deux, par exemple x, le fera forcment avant l'autre et dans ce cas y sera bloqu (seule transition alors possible : vers C) ?

Merci

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> Bonjour,
> 
> Dans le cadre d'une application hte qui est un site web ASP.NET, j'aimerais savoir comment est gr le chargement d'une mme instance de workflow (mme Guid) par deux utilisateurs diffrents ?
> 
> Par exemple :
> j'ai un workflow StateMachine avec diffrents tats et transitions :
> A -> B -> C.
> Deux utilisateurs (x et y) chargent la mme instance de workflow qui se trouve alors dans l'tat A.
> Que se passe-t-il lorsque les deux tentent de faire passer l'instance dans l'tat B ?
> ...


ca va planter pour le second car il va te dire qu'il n'arrive pas  faire parvenir le message de passage  l'tat suivant.
c'est une exception particulire sur laquelle tu peux bosser et afficher un message spcifique. 
Autre solution, grer un "lock" manuel quand tu rentres sur la fiche de ton objet trait dans le workflow. ds que tu rentres sur la fiche, le fichier vrrouill et tu bloques les boutons pour les autres utilisateurs.

----------


## aomec

Ok merci pour ta rponse

----------

